# Motorola Surfboard sb5120 to a Netgear wrg614 v7-VC Difficulties



## vikings09 (May 16, 2010)

I recently hooked up my motorola surfboard sb5120 to a netgear wrg614 v7-VC wireless router and it was working fine, then a couple of days later it stopped working, I could connect to the wifi on my ipod touch, but i had no internet accessibility. I disconnected the wireless router, and the internet started working again but slower. So, i figured out that the Ethernet cable doesn't work. i switched to a new cable but same problem. I get a 169.xxx when i only connect through Ethernet. I also turned off the modem, left it for about a minute and it worked but once again, only through USB. So, my question is, what did i do wrong? or did my wireless router somehow mess up the modem?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello *vikings09* and Welcome to TSF!

I have moved/created a new Thread for you, and will be assisted here.

-----------------------------------------
Let's see if a Power Cycle in this this order will help, if not please post update.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If that doesn't do it, let's go for more extreme measures. :smile:



The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.

Note that the wireless encryption and channel selection will have to be done after the basic wired connection is established, the first step is to get wired connections working.



Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. 
Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous command output! 

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

